# I think some games like Manhunt should be banned



## FlutePlayer (Dec 29, 2003)

Manhunt 
I think this Manhunt game should be banned.  It's just going to desensitize people into being killers.  Just as the First Amendment prohibits people from shouting fire in a theater when there is no fire, I think it should prohibit "games" like Manhunt.  There's a book called Stop Teaching Our Kids to Kill written by Lt. Col. Dave Grossman and Gloria DeGaetano that tells how game manufactures make violent games and get kids to like violence and killing.


----------



## DKSuddeth (Dec 29, 2003)

welcome to the boards fluteplayer.

I've been playing video games for half of my life, violent ones even, and I've not killed anyone yet. This is a crock of a reason to excuse inappropriate behavior and attempt to avoid responsibility for your own actions.


----------



## FlutePlayer (Dec 29, 2003)

Why is it that game manufacturers who make violent games condone violence against others?  It's because they're desensitized.  They then design desensitizing games.  Why don't they design games that encourage the player to solve problems with nonviolent means?  Looks to me like they want players to be violent.


----------



## DKSuddeth (Dec 29, 2003)

game designers are going to make games that make money, not to force an anarchist viewpoint on an unsuspecting populace.

There are plenty of non-violent puzzle solving games out there. The violent ones sell because thats what these people want. Personally, I'm glad their behind a keyboard fantasizing about all the murder and mayhem instead of out on the streets actually doing it.


----------



## FlutePlayer (Dec 29, 2003)

Why would people want to purchase violent games?  What's wrong with nonviolent games?  Sooner or later, people who play games like Manhunt are going to do real killings.


----------



## 5stringJeff (Dec 29, 2003)

FlutePlayer,

If you don't want to play the violent video games you rail against, don't buy them.  If you don't want your kids playing them, don't buy them.  But don't force me to conform to your video game preferences.  I play games like Delta Force, American Conquest, Medal of Honor, etc. that all involve killing of some sorts.  I have yet to kill, maim, or even hit anyone because of it.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2003)

The whole "violent games/movies/music/etc. make violent people" argument is a cop-out, in my opinion. Anybody who claims any form of art or entertainment inspired them to kill is lying, the seed had to have already been planted for them. Basically, they're just looking for a way to excuse their actions. The people who support these types simply don't want to accept that violent human behavior can't be simplified to a single game or movie.

The guy who shot Lennon (can't remember his name) claimed Catcher in the Rye inspired him. Not a single death or even reference to death in that book. Charles Manson said the Beatles' "Helter Skelter" was a big inspiration to him in his acts. We shouldn't have to pander to the very small percentage of people in this world who are looking for an excuse to be violent and stupid.

As for non-violent games, Splinter Cell, one of the X-Box's most popular games encourages players to figure out non-violent means of solving the problems presented in the game. Of course, you can still just go on a kill-crazy rampage, but you won't win. The #1 game for Gamecube right now is Mario Kart, a very cartoony, very G-rated racing game. One of Playstation 2's most popular series is the Tony Hawk's Pro Skater series, where you skateboard, and the only violence is maybe a little blood if you fall really hard.

But, I agree with DK, the gaming companies are not making violent games because they want to promote violence, they make them because they sell, and it's a business, and business is all about making the $$$.


----------



## 5stringJeff (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by evilarnold _
> Hopefully my avatar doe's not make me kill my momma!



Don't say that!!  I've been trying to become a rap star for years, and this avatar was my last hope!


----------



## Moi (Dec 30, 2003)

As much as I agree that the types of violent games, tv shows, news broadcasts etc. do, in fact, make people less sensitive to violence I still don't think banning them is the answer.  

There are many people who watch/play them and don't become murders and there are many indications that those who watch/play with them do become more violent.  It seems to me that the people who are violent also come from violent families who allow them to play/watch this crap.  Isn't their family history as significant?

So which came first- their prediliction to violence (and thus their choice in movies/games) or the games/movies themselves?  I don't know the answer.  

I don't play violent games, don't watch violent tv nor watch a lot of violent movies.  Heck, I don't even watch the news regularly because I just don't like so much violence and pain in my face...it does change my mood.  But I'm against the government banning of most everything.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2003)

Humans in general are violent creatures, there's no escaping it, it's right there in the history books. We are a species that kills to get what it wants on a regular basis and have done so for many many years.


----------



## the_hizands (Dec 31, 2003)

Folks, society is undergoing evolution.  That is why all legacy institutions such as government and religion are under such scrutiny and these legacy beliefs will end up crumbling but will be reborn from the ashes as a -cohesive- and -plausible- conscious.

Look, fingers get pointed -instantly- at what surrounds a kid whenever a negative act is performed.  Chris Rock said it best when he said, regarding Columbine "everyone pointed fingers at the music, what they were listening to, what games they were playing, whatever happened to CRAZY!?".  Bill Hicks stated "People say "oh what a tragedy, he did acid and jumped off a roof cus he thought he could fly.  What a moron! if you want to fly, try from the ground first.  No great loss, he was an idiot."

When it comes to kids, teach them common sense.  Plain and Simple.  Gee, should I take this hammer and embed it in my friends skull cus I saw a colored cartoon who can't die did it?

Creativity -can- be cradled in reality.

Video games provide a great means to build hand/eye coordination, and nowadays they've evolved wonderfully into these rich landscapes with wonderful music, and such incredibly creative variants of subject and content matter.  

Some say that each generation that passes is of less quality than the previous.  

No!  Each generation that passes learns from the mistakes of the previous, thus opening eyes further to oodles of inherent hypocrisies, especially in western culture.  What is this?  It's evolution, our generation is evolving from a one source for "news" to independent media sources who aren't fueled by cash or how many view it, but fueled by truth.  

I believe the one renaissance that will arise from this is our nation will stand up from the recliner, enjoy the weather, ride a bike, play poker with friends, go to concerts, and not expect the tv to babysit their kids

Evolve and teach kids common sense.  Play games and have a good time but remember that an artist lives inside every one of us, just free it.  if not once.  your life will be fulfilled and your days will be brighter.   

Thank you for reading, I am pleased to have stumbled onto this board.


----------



## DKSuddeth (Dec 31, 2003)

well said, and welcome to the board.


----------



## 5stringJeff (Dec 31, 2003)

A fellow Washingtonian!!!  Right on!  Welcome hizands!


----------



## the_hizands (Dec 31, 2003)

What a trip, I'm from Puyallup, lived there until I was 18!


----------



## 5stringJeff (Dec 31, 2003)

Too cool!  I actually just moved here a few months ago.  We first lived Gig Harbor - moved here when I was 15 - and I've lived in Tacoma and Edgewood as well.  I do enjoy Puyallup, although the traffic still sucks!


----------



## r3volut!on (Jan 4, 2004)

wow, I have to say that Hizands post was the best one I've read all day.  Thank you for bringing that to us 

The first mass-market home video game consoles came out when I was in grade school, and I've been playing video games ever since then.  I've always been drawn toward the more violent games, though I'm not sure why that is.  It's fun.  I especially enjoy first person shooters with military themes.

I've also watched many violent movies - some of my favorite movies are mob movies like Goodfellas, Scarface, and the Godfather Trilogy.  I also really enjoy the violent, bloody military-themed movies like Saving Private Ryan, Platoon, Full Metal Jacket.

To this day I've never had any desire to kill.  I've never even so much as punched another person.  I've never been in a fight and I've never done anything violent to anyone.  I'm an anti-war, anti-violence, "bleeding-heart" liberal, through and through.

What this proves to me is that violent behavior does not come from our various media platforms.  It's a combination of genetics and upbringing. 

It is woefully indicative of American culture to go around pointing fingers at everyone/everything else for our problems.  We all need to start looking at ourselves a little more closely than that.


----------



## bushin04 (Jan 4, 2004)

yeah but we're not a book burning, or video game burning country. if we're gonna force people to not get what they want because we think it's bad for them, then we should also ban books like Catcher in the Rye and The Bible


----------



## MtnBiker (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by r3volut!on _
> *
> It is woefully indicative of American culture to go around pointing fingers at everyone/everything else for our problems.  We all need to start looking at ourselves a little more closely than that. *


Well said, I believe you could use that point for many circumstances beyond video games. Self-reliance


----------



## Director of FIA (Jan 4, 2004)

Of course Manhunt should be banned.  So should Grand Theft Auto "games" and Ethnic Cleansing (a "game" in which the player assumes the role of a KKK person or skinhead) and goes around killing African-Americans, Latinos, and Jews.  In fact I think all "games" that promote killing should be banned.  "Games" that promote killing are nothing more than poison.  They desensitize players and condition them to like killing and to be violent.  An example is the board"game" BattleTech - the makers of that game condition players to be violent - BattleTech is a sci-fi war"game".  The "designers" of it brag how they're "violent people".


----------



## jimnyc (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Director of FIA _
> *Of course Manhunt should be banned.  So should Grand Theft Auto "games" and Ethnic Cleansing (a "game" in which the player assumes the role of a KKK person or skinhead) and goes around killing African-Americans, Latinos, and Jews.  In fact I think all "games" that promote killing should be banned.  "Games" that promote killing are nothing more than poison.  They desensitize players and condition them to like killing and to be violent.  An example is the board"game" BattleTech - the makers of that game condition players to be violent - BattleTech is a sci-fi war"game".  The "designers" of it brag how they're "violent people". *



Can you point me in the direction of where I can find this ethnic cleansing game, that sounds great!


----------



## MtnBiker (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Director of FIA _
> *Of course Manhunt should be banned.  So should Grand Theft Auto "games" and Ethnic Cleansing (a "game" in which the player assumes the role of a KKK person or skinhead) and goes around killing African-Americans, Latinos, and Jews.  In fact I think all "games" that promote killing should be banned.  "Games" that promote killing are nothing more than poison.  They desensitize players and condition them to like killing and to be violent.  An example is the board"game" BattleTech - the makers of that game condition players to be violent - BattleTech is a sci-fi war"game".  The "designers" of it brag how they're "violent people". *


You want to ban certian games, yet call for the repeal of trademark, copyright and patent laws, so you can repackage them yourself  to sell.  Amazing!


----------



## Dan (Jan 4, 2004)

> Of course Manhunt should be banned. So should Grand Theft Auto "games" and Ethnic Cleansing (a "game" in which the player assumes the role of a KKK person or skinhead) and goes around killing African-Americans, Latinos, and Jews. In fact I think all "games" that promote killing should be banned. "Games" that promote killing are nothing more than poison. They desensitize players and condition them to like killing and to be violent. An example is the board"game" BattleTech - the makers of that game condition players to be violent - BattleTech is a sci-fi war"game". The "designers" of it brag how they're "violent people".



Did anyone ever "tell" you that you "use" quotation marks way too "much"?

Obviously, this Ethnic Cleansing game should be banned, but for reasons entirely separate from the violence. There's also the argument of whether these games actually promote violent behavior by teaching people to kill, or actually quelch violent behavior by providing a safe outlet for violent tendencies. I can only speak for myself, but I can say that I enjoy some violent games immensely, though I have never enjoyed a game solely for its violence. That said, murder makes me sick and just about any form of real-life violence is really sickening to me. A couple years ago, a bird ran into my car and killed itself and I couldn't sleep for a week. Millions of people enjoy video games, and how many have become murderers as a result (which can be questioned as well)? We've gone too far when we let the mentally unstable of the population decide what we are allowed to watch or play.


----------



## 5stringJeff (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Director of FIA _
> *Of course Manhunt should be banned.  So should Grand Theft Auto "games" and Ethnic Cleansing (a "game" in which the player assumes the role of a KKK person or skinhead) and goes around killing African-Americans, Latinos, and Jews.  In fact I think all "games" that promote killing should be banned.  "Games" that promote killing are nothing more than poison.  They desensitize players and condition them to like killing and to be violent.  An example is the board"game" BattleTech - the makers of that game condition players to be violent - BattleTech is a sci-fi war"game".  The "designers" of it brag how they're "violent people". *



What a piece of work.

Why, exactly, should violent games be banned?  Because you don't like them?  Because you think they're EEEEEEEE-VIL?

Again, many of us on this board play such games.  We have yet to be "desensitized" to killing.  I personally am still hooked on Delta Force, where I have killed scores, if not hundreds, of CPU-generated terrorists and other such people.  It still hasn't gotten me to kill someone in real life.
As far as kids go, parents should take a more active role in monitoring what their kids play.  I do like the new game rating system, though.


----------



## NightTrain (Jan 6, 2004)

> We first lived Gig Harbor



Hey, Jeff, I've been to Gig Harbor, that's right across from Bremerton.   A bunch of us docked the boat in the harbor and walked up to town & down the boardwalk & had the best Shrimp Fettuchini I've ever had there!

The USS Abraham Lincoln was in dry dock being refitted when we were there, her deck was almost completely removed & there was what looked like an Intruder sitting on a little section of deck.   The battleship Missouri was sitting out front.   'Mighty Mo' is truly an awe inspiring sight.  Then there were about 80 old submarines all tied together, waiting to be scrapped... it was really a cool day.

As for Fluteplayer and FIA.... blaming cartoons, movies, video games, music, etc., for anti-social behavior is bullshit.   

Own up to your actions instead of making excuses and teach your children to do the same.   With any luck, they'll know that taking a flamethrower to a Cadillac is a No No.   

We don't need legislation, we need parents than can raise a kid with the basic social skills & common sense of a halfway bright chimp.


----------



## Dan (Jan 6, 2004)

> & common sense of a halfway bright chimp.


Just keep 'em away from Donkey Kong, and they'll be fine!

Easy joke, I know, I'll let myself out.


----------



## 5stringJeff (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NightTrain _
> Hey, Jeff, I've been to Gig Harbor, that's right across from Bremerton.   A bunch of us docked the boat in the harbor and walked up to town & down the boardwalk & had the best Shrimp Fettuchini I've ever had there!
> 
> The USS Abraham Lincoln was in dry dock being refitted when we were there, her deck was almost completely removed & there was what looked like an Intruder sitting on a little section of deck.   The battleship Missouri was sitting out front.   'Mighty Mo' is truly an awe inspiring sight.  Then there were about 80 old submarines all tied together, waiting to be scrapped... it was really a cool day.



Too cool NT!  My family and I love to go to the Tides tavern down there on the waterfront.  Don't know if you've ever been across the Narrows bridge, that goes from Gig Harbor to Tacoma, but they are building a second bridge that should be open in a couple of years.


----------



## Jackass (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NightTrain _
> *As for Fluteplayer and FIA.... blaming cartoons, movies, video games, music, etc., for anti-social behavior is bullshit.
> 
> Own up to your actions instead of making excuses and teach your children to do the same.   With any luck, they'll know that taking a flamethrower to a Cadillac is a No No.
> ...



Well said NT!!


----------



## NightTrain (Jan 11, 2004)

Thanks, JA.

Yeah, Jeff, I've driven across the Tacoma Narrows bridge.. it was pretty cool driving across the bridge that is so famous from the prior one that collapsed in the windstorm.   My kids thought that was the coolest, they knew what bridge it was because at the time those commercials were being played on TV for that Pioneer system with the bridge rockin-n-rollin.

I have a friend that has a house on Hood Canal, right across the water from Bill Gate's golf resort maybe about 30 miles from the bridge.   I forget the name of that little town he lives a few miles from, it's just a tiny little thing.  It's really cool to go down and visit him, we stroll down the beach nabbing those oysters... man are those good!

Really a beautiful part of the country, too bad it rains so damn much there.


----------



## eric (Jan 14, 2004)

> Bill Hicks



Damn, I thought I was the only person who knew who he was !


----------



## Dan (Jan 14, 2004)

Nah, I like Bill Hicks myself. Sometimes his stuff was more just true than funny, but a lot of his stuff was great.


----------



## FloridaSage1 (Jan 21, 2004)

I enjoy Prison movies.  Have never been to prison, and don't intend to go...
But, I am tempted to emulate the riotous conditions or scenes, in my mind, placing myself in a position of leadership, where we prisoners win over the STATE!  Of course, we are all some shade of insane, or we wouldn't be there!

But, is that a good reason to ban Prisons, or movies of them?  DOH!


----------



## jimnyc (Jan 21, 2004)

Welcome to the board, FloridaSage1.


----------



## FloridaSage1 (Jan 21, 2004)

Yes, and ban Ladders, bathtubs, smokes, and cars as they are the leading causes of death!

We have already witnessed the entire and complete failure of the 'war on drugs'.
You cannot legislate morality.

When you outlaw guns, only outlaws will possess them!  Look to the U.K. crime stats that shot up over 400% after citizens were disarmed!  Check out Washington D.C. where guns are NOT allowed, for the huge number of gunshot victims there!  

Compare to the free states where concealed weapons are encouraged!  Per capita crime is of insignifigant value in those states where the citizens are armed!


----------



## Johnney (Feb 22, 2004)

but i just played this game and beat it.  and to tell the truth...it was is a fucked up game....lol


personally i think the game could have been put together a little better.  i mean its a good game with a twisted concept, it jsut seemed kind of cheesy in parts.

yoll have to excuse me know as i must go kill someone and put it on video


----------



## FloridaSage1 (Feb 22, 2004)

Ya know, I am old... well, late middle aged, (57).  I think that we have way too many weirdo
straight folks in our society, who are paranoid, or else are control freaks.

I live by the view that a person's fist must stop before invading another person's personal space, as defined by the nose, belly, etc.   So, everyone should be allowed to do that which promotes "life, liberty, and the persuit of happiness', which pretty much negates morality laws, blue laws, and sin laws... example?

 You couldn't tow a boat through Orlando Florida, on a Sunday, until 1960 repeal of that law...

you still cannot buy a beer in Orange County Florida, until after noon on a Sunday! 

Most persons convicted in the War on Drugs (which was lost long ago!) spend over twice the  2.5 years in prison (the average time spent in jail for convicted murderers in the United States, but, the actual stat is only one murderer is convicted for every 1,000 murders!).   So, in a victimless crime of drug possession, you can get 5.8 years in prison.  For a murder, if you are ever apprehended, you will probably be out on probation after 2.5 years!

http://ttokarnak.home.att.net/YoHoHo.html 

So, how about a game, where you murder folks, until caught, and then, using the actual criminal prosecution stats, go throught the 'system'?  Sort of a Grand Theft AutoIV, with Criminal Intent to screw the system?!  Extra points if you kill police, lawyers, the Prosecuting Attorny, or judges!

I am not suggesting that someone should create this game, I am predicting that someone WILL make this game, and cause a mild bit of media paranoia, before dying out...


----------



## Johnney (Feb 22, 2004)

are you alright?  i was talking about manhunt... not whatever tangent you went off too....


----------



## FloridaSage1 (Feb 22, 2004)

yes.  tangent.  A straight line of rail.  hmmm.  

mad killer hobo, mayhem by the tracks...

points for catching the train (freights move at 30mph through yards, now... you could die!)

Thanks for the stimuli, getting great concepts... What game?  This is a game design effort?

I thought it was for real! http://www.usmessageboard.com/forums/newreply.php?s=&action=newreply&threadid=1739#


----------



## Johnney (Feb 22, 2004)

time to loosen the tinfoil, i can see its a bit too tight


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2004)

> are you alright? i was talking about manhunt... not whatever tangent you went off too....



Are you implying that you actually understood him? Then, mister, you're a better man than I!

Allow me to welcome Florida to the board in his own language...

"Incarnate don't prestige, por sausage in the cart! Pencil looks as wasting drawer! Boooop, zaaang, ahjsjdfopqijwevopnqweoirhnwpoieopvihewgf!


----------



## FloridaSage1 (Feb 23, 2004)

Is it madness?  Or, is Manhunt a tease of the things to come in gaming?

In all art forms, we tend to stretch the fabric of dis-belief.

Anyway, I am about to undergo an extraction of #15, which is just beneath my  left Occipital

Lobe, so we will see how that affects my coherency.  Lift-off is at 07:50 EDT.

News at 10, films at 11! 

The game which I dreamt last eve, was on the Orinoco River, where you battle timber poachers 

in the Rain Forest, who try to kill anyone who gets in their way.  If they capture you, it is Piranha 

Time...  and, that is the copyrighted name I will label it...  :arabia:


----------



## Johnney (Feb 23, 2004)

finally somthing i can understand!

does sound interesting


----------



## FloridaSage1 (Feb 23, 2004)

I was thinking whilst in the dentist's chair...with three lovely and mature women, all nurses, flitting about, ready to apply the supreme pressure necessary to HOLD ME DOWN during
the extraction... would a better name be Piranha FOOD?  

Thankfully, I used my supreme powers of mental diversion to NOT see all the beautiful fleshy...
Oops, that one goes over in the ADULT section... Anyway, mild soreness of the relatively painless extraction of a tooth gone bad is over and the swelling is abating, so, now,
perhaps work can commence on the game...

What do you all think about getting MORE points for arresting the poachers, bandits, and renegades, rather than killing them?  I think I am able to suspect your answers here...

Another QuakeIII, GTAIII, or murderous rampage would be fun, right?  : 

Yeah, mayhem sells games... no need to coddle the criminals, is there?

premise: you get caught, they feed you to the Piranha.  They get caught, what can we do to them?  Full dental work without pain killers?   The problem that I have with most of the killer games is that when you shoot them, the body falls, and they are out of the contest.  What about the truely dedicated perp, who tries to keep fighting?  comments welcome...


----------



## Johnney (Feb 23, 2004)

how about different levels of the game...
such as game warden, conservation officer, police officer, extreme tree hugger and so on.


----------



## FloridaSage1 (Feb 23, 2004)

Like Doom, DoomII, Quake, et cetera!  

levels, more terrors, folks to rescue, interact with...

Huge problem with my animation... gotta get my top animator going on the scenes!

Starts with background photos... getting hard to fine any virgin rainforest after all the logging everywhere!

SA, ASIA, Africa, Indian Sub-continent... all are being stripped, and the indigineous people killed, dislocated, their cultures and knowledge wiped out!


----------



## Johnney (Feb 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FloridaSage1 _
> *
> SA, ASIA, Africa, Indian Sub-continent... all are being stripped, and the indigineous people killed, dislocated, their cultures and knowledge wiped out!
> *


 now make it sound like a bad thing...lol


----------



## Syntax_Divinity (Mar 27, 2004)

Manhunt is so hard.  I've rented it twice and haven't beaten it yet.  It just makes me want to KILL people indiscriminately!!!!


----------



## Johnney (Mar 27, 2004)

dude the game rocked!  i beat it.  it is hard


----------



## insein (May 13, 2004)

hey i love violent video games.  I loved GTA3 and GTAVC.  I love my war games and my Unreal Tournament.  But manhunt is the sickest fucking game ive ever seen.  

I cant bring myself to play it.


----------



## cptpwichita (May 18, 2004)

i grew up in the 80's watching horror flicks and playing atari,coleco vision,etc..i also played dungeons and dragons and listened to hard rock.i did not use drugs and i never killed anyone.i had a shotgun in my room, as well as most of my friends had rifles and shotguns.nobody ever got shot,there were no columbines.one of my favorite games is resident evil as well as grand theft auto:vice city.i build airplanes and make about 40,000 a year.all the "this" or "that" is causing people to act violent is nonsense.bad parenting,low self esteem,social class,genetics,and intelligence level i believe are the most important factors-but some people are just not right.


----------



## Veteran (Jul 4, 2004)

Games are games music is music. Ideas that people get from these things are just that ideas. They won't make you do anything. You want a nonviolent game get Harvest Moon for the gamecube or gameboy advance it is an awesome game.


----------



## Johnney (Jul 5, 2004)

well you know if they didnt bitch about that stuff they wouldnt bitch at all.


----------



## popefumanchu (Aug 5, 2004)

How about a game where you burn virgin rainforests.

More points for indiginous tribes and endangered species.

Snipers standing at the edge to shoot any who run out screaming with their heads on fire.


----------



## 5stringJeff (Aug 5, 2004)

popefumanchu said:
			
		

> How about a game where you burn virgin rainforests.
> 
> More points for indiginous tribes and endangered species.
> 
> Snipers standing at the edge to shoot any who run out screaming with their heads on fire.



:rotflmao:

Too funny!  I would probably play this one!


----------



## KLSuddeth (Aug 5, 2004)

DKSuddeth said:
			
		

> welcome to the boards fluteplayer.
> 
> I've been playing video games for half of my life, violent ones even, and I've not killed anyone yet. This is a crock of a reason to excuse inappropriate behavior and attempt to avoid responsibility for your own actions.



---wife mode OFF---
---poster mode ON---

OK, so YOU havent KILLED anyone yet.  thats a poor analogy and  you know it - if someone else had given that type of an answer you're fingers would be flying on your keyboard so quickly that you'd short something out.  Also, to be honest, I really was expecting a better arguement than that from you after I read the initial post.

You havent killed a person yet but I can think of more than one game that nearly caused you to lost ALOT.

Also, (and I feel this is a valid question) I want someone to please explain to me the entertainment value of desensitzing a person and teaching them to kill. There are other games that do not support such a negative energetic.  Whats the point?  Why even create it?  And why in the world would an adult want to purchase that, given what it is?  I dont get it.  Im glad I dont.

---poster mode OFF---
---wife mode ON---


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 6, 2004)

KLSuddeth said:
			
		

> ---wife mode OFF---
> ---poster mode ON---
> 
> OK, so YOU havent KILLED anyone yet.  thats a poor analogy and  you know it - if someone else had given that type of an answer you're fingers would be flying on your keyboard so quickly that you'd short something out.  Also, to be honest, I really was expecting a better arguement than that from you after I read the initial post.
> ...



Eh, I use some of these games as a stress release.  If I'm mad at my job or teacher or something, I go on a virtual GTA3 rampage, blow some stuff up, cap a few people, and then I feel better.  Parents are to blame for this stuff because some people either have a loose grasp on reality or are too young to be seeing stuff like that.  However, If you're over 18 and you can legally take care of yourself, go for it, and if you kill someone, it's not the game's fault, it's yours.


----------



## DKSuddeth (Aug 6, 2004)

Hobbit said:
			
		

> Eh, I use some of these games as a stress release.  If I'm mad at my job or teacher or something, I go on a virtual GTA3 rampage, blow some stuff up, cap a few people, and then I feel better.  Parents are to blame for this stuff because some people either have a loose grasp on reality or are too young to be seeing stuff like that.  However, If you're over 18 and you can legally take care of yourself, go for it, and if you kill someone, it's not the game's fault, it's yours.



so, are you blaming the game, the parents, or the situation that klebold and harris dealt with as bullied individuals for taking bombs and guns to school and killing a dozen people before killing themselves?


----------



## KLSuddeth (Aug 6, 2004)

DKSuddeth said:
			
		

> so, are you blaming the game, the parents, or the situation that klebold and harris dealt with as bullied individuals for taking bombs and guns to school and killing a dozen people before killing themselves?



---wife mode still on---

Damn dude, youre sounding a little 'out there' even for you....what gives?

btw, I noticed that you didnt even TOUCH my post.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 6, 2004)

DKSuddeth said:
			
		

> so, are you blaming the game, the parents, or the situation that klebold and harris dealt with as bullied individuals for taking bombs and guns to school and killing a dozen people before killing themselves?



The parents, mainly, althought I can't recall the case right off hand, so it could have been the situation (which can usually be improved by parents).  I can't think of anything that would make me blame the game.


----------



## KLSuddeth (Aug 6, 2004)

Hobbit said:
			
		

> The parents, mainly, althought I can't recall the case right off hand, so it could have been the situation (which can usually be improved by parents).  I can't think of anything that would make me blame the game.



Well, the parents ARE to blame.  So many dont even know what their kids are doing these days and thats just inexcusably wrong.  

Im not saying I blame the game per se, HOWEVER I just dont see what the point is in having those types of 'games'.  I really dont.  I mean, I get stressed and if my only way to relieve that is to pretend Im hurting someone, then Id rather just take it out on my husband       :whip3: 

Seriously, there is just something wrong (in my opinion, that is) with relieving stress by offing 'people' in a game.  
Also, Ive never understood the allure for a grown man to spend 12+ hours a DAY on a damned game.  I dont get it.  That time would be better spent doing other things.....(yes dk that was for you from your EverCrack days)


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 6, 2004)

> Seriously, there is just something wrong (in my opinion, that is) with relieving stress by offing 'people' in a game.
> Also, Ive never understood the allure for a grown man to spend 12+ hours a DAY on a damned game. I dont get it. That time would be better spent doing other things.....(yes dk that was for you from your EverCrack days)



Eh, offing 'people' in a game can be quite satisfying, as long as you're sane enough to remember that it's a game.  Manhunt is one I won't play, since it seems pretty sick to me.  If you don't understand, then you don't understand, but trust me, it's good therapy for some people (I'd rather they go on a virtual shooting spree than a real one).

As for spending 12+ hours a DAY on a game, that's sad.  People who do this either have nothing better to do or think they have nothing better to do.  Either way, they need help.


----------



## KLSuddeth (Aug 6, 2004)

Hobbit said:
			
		

> Eh, offing 'people' in a game can be quite satisfying, as long as you're sane enough to remember that it's a game.  Manhunt is one I won't play, since it seems pretty sick to me.  If you don't understand, then you don't understand, but trust me, it's good therapy for some people (I'd rather they go on a virtual shooting spree than a real one).



ok, I can see that, but why go on one at all?   
 Im just curious...Im really not challenging you or anything.




			
				Hobbit said:
			
		

> As for spending 12+ hours a DAY on a game, that's sad.  People who do this either have nothing better to do or think they have nothing better to do.  Either way, they need help.



well said   Im sure that people spend that kind of time on other games, but EQ (ie EverQuest ie everCRACK) is the only one that I have experience with really.  My husband and my son both spent the better part of a year and a half on it.  All the time.  Actually, my son I could control so it wasnt that long for him.  My husband, took longer to 'convince' that he'd prefer to have a life outside of EQ rather than within it.

(hey DK, I know you are PURPOSEFULLY not replying to this thread now since Im here hahaha....so this is for you.....  )  :teeth:


----------

